# Lost grey cat near Haverfield road/ mile end



## Julese3 (Oct 31, 2015)

My fluffy grey domestic cat has gone missing. She has three legs (no right front leg) and has a distinctive lope/ hop when she walks.

She looks like she could be a maine coone as she is very hairy and has one of those tabby-esque grumpy faces.

I live in Mile end on Haverfield road, so expect she has got lost nearby. If you see her please get in touch! 

My number is 07806298450.

Many thanks, 
Juliet


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry not in your part of the country but hope she is safely back home soon x


----------



## Julese3 (Oct 31, 2015)

Polly G said:


> Sorry not in your part of the country but hope she is safely back home soon x


Thankyou so much sweetheart. I hope so too


----------



## Julese3 (Oct 31, 2015)

Polly G said:


> Sorry not in your part of the country but hope she is safely back home soon x


Oh Is this forum not for London pets?


----------

